
What happens to user experience in a minimum viable product? - joshuacc
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2963-what-happens-to-user-experience-in-a-minimum-viable-product
======
programminggeek
Building a good MVP takes practice. The minimum bar is going to be different
on every app. It is confusing and tricky.

I think it makes more sense to figure out the one thing that your software
needs to really nail to be the product that you are building.

For example, Dropbox is a fantastic example of this. They figured out the most
simple way to sync files and nailed that. Put files in a folder and the
machine syncs in the background. Want to share a file? Drop it in public or
shared folder. It shares automatically.

I know Dropbox has a ton of other features that I never ever use. That's great
for some people, but they nailed the core right away and built the rest around
that.

Instead of building a "minimum" product that may or may not suck, build the
absolute simplest version of that one core feature and polish it to a shine.
Polish tends to mean fixing a lot of little bugs, UI issues, and UX issues
like password resetting.

Simplicity is hard and making it beautiful is even harder.

